

Will Silicon Valley secede? - Kinnard
http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-blog/state-local-politics/186468-will-silicon-valley-secede-balaji-srinivasan%E2%80%99s

======
Millennium
Not a chance. Seceding from the US is right out. The last time anyone tried to
do that, it did not go so well for them.

Even if we consider the somewhat simpler (or at least marginally less
impossible) problem of seceding from California while remaining part of the
Union, they'd to get California's permission first. I strongly doubt that
California would ever be convinced to give up such a large portion of its tax
base.

~~~
Kinnard
It didn't go well for several reasons. One of which was the stronger economy
of the North. Silicon Valley is a powerhouse that some feel is being held back
by the east coast bureaucracy and I think that's what this is about. I think
you've hit another point on the head, Silicon Valley is going to take
California with it. And Washington, Oregon, and Colorado.

------
Kinnard
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQdwZk2gpWo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQdwZk2gpWo)

